# Candlenut wood



## ThomJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know about candlenut wood? Its the state stree of HI


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 22, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Anyone know about candlenut wood? Its the state stree of HI


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleurites_moluccana


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Mark


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Candlenut tree, or kukui (Aleurites moluccana) state tree of HAWAII

The coconut palm (Cocos nucifera) was designated as the official tree of the Territory of Hawaii in 1930.  For unknown reasons, the designation was switched to the candlenut tree in 1959.  Hawaii is the only state with a state tree that is not native.  The original legislation designating candlenut cites the tree as native to all the Hawaiian Islands, so perhaps its history of introduction was not recognized at the time.  A native of Malaysia and Polynesia, the tree was brought to Hawaii and many other tropical locations by early Polynesian settlers who valued its many uses. Candlenut is a member of the poinsettia family, with white flowers and walnut-like spherical fruit.  The seeds are poisonous in their natural state.  They yield an oil which has been used to make preservatives, varnishes, and soap.  This oil, which may comprise over 70% of the content of the seed, is similar to tung oil (produced by a related species).  The seeds are flammable and can be burned like a candle.


----------

